# Jade Plant



## Blitz55 (Feb 16, 2011)

Just bought a Jade Plant for my office because I needed a plant in here I felt.
Once I saw the little frog at the counter.

Have any cool house plants or office plants? Post them here.


----------



## Jasys (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow! I really like the picture... the red of the planter looks really great and purely beautiful... it is an amazing contrast to the plant's luscious green. I often buy plants for my office and for my home and I kind of try to bring a seasonal update to my living environment because I do not want it to look the same continuously every single day. I think that would make my daily routine quite miserable because in life there are certain things that simply have to change sometimes. Plants are quite a good option for such a being.


----------

